# Lan Messenger With Group Voice Chat???



## manusag (Jan 23, 2009)

i am looking for a lan messenger with group voice chat or conference chat.Currently i am using outlook lan msgr but it supports voice chat b/w two parties only. Any suggestions  guys??


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 23, 2009)

i too hav searched for it didn't find any..
Do u know any other alternative(similar) to outlook lan msgr??


----------



## manusag (Jan 23, 2009)

nops...but i think outlook lan msgr is the best

any help guys?


----------

